# Passt das temperedglas seitenteil vom neuen silent base 600 auf das alte Silent base Base 800 ?



## naMarcRe (2. Juli 2017)

Moin ich hab da mal eine frage an bequiet kenner oder leute die sich mit bequiet gehäusen auskennen,
Ich habe ein base 800 und möchte ein seitenteil mit fenster kaufen. Bei meiner recherche habe ich gesehen das es ein seitenteil mit plastikfenster für das base 800 und das alte base 600 gibt.
Es gibt ja jetzt ein neues base 600 mit tempered glas seitenteil und man kann das alte base 600 mit dem tempered glas seitenteil aufrüsten. 
Da das seitenteil mit plastikfenster auf beide gehäuse passt, überlege ich, mir das tempered glas seitenteil für mein base 800 zu holen, da ich davon ausgehe das das alte base 600 und das base 800 das gleiche seiteteil system haben wenn es ein seitenteil gibt das auf beide passt. Aber es könnte sein das das plastikfenster seitenteil eine art kompromiss ist zwischen zwei gehäusen das es auf beide passt. Bevor ich jetzt aber das risiko eingehe und mir das tempered glas seitenteil bestelle wollte ich fragen ob irgendwer eine idee hat warum es passen sollte/nicht passen sollte oder wenn jemand weiß das es nicht passt wäre ich auch dankbar wenn er es mich wissen lässt.
Einen schönen Tag euch allen 

MFG Marc


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

Das passt nicht. Und für das 800er Base ist auch kein Seitenteil mit Echtglas angekündigt.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2017)

Auf Casiking gibt es ein getöntes Seitenteil aus echt Glas für die Modelle 600 und 900 zu kaufen, aber keines für das 800.

be quiet! Pure Base 600 Tempered Glass Window Side Panel
be quiet! Dark Base 900 Tempered Glass Window Side Panel


----------

